# One of my mutts



## Marty (Dec 15, 2013)

*Marty's Lilbit...*







*I'm sure some of you have seen her... she gets around* :wink:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh dang! Look at those muscular legs!


----------



## Ruthjacobs (Dec 10, 2013)

That is one muscly dog. Very impressive. What do you feed her if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Holy crap is that one ripped pit.....

what kind of exercise regiment is she on, do you give her supplements.. 
I would like my boy to be a little more muscular, he could actually be her twin.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

does the dog lift weights?
jeez.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey, I know that face! What brings you to this side? How old is she now?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

You know that dog looks familiar to me as well but I am not sure where. Not sure what happened with this guy.
He wanted his account deleted.


----------

